# Brother MFC-9840CDW won't wake up when print job is sent



## byrond (Oct 19, 2011)

The printer is connected to the LAN wirelessly - - it used to come off standby and print any job sent to it, with a delay caused only by the lamp warm-up time.
I recently switched from Windows 7 32-bit to 64-bit, but this problem arose some time after that change; I can't correlate the problem with any system change.
Any suggestions will be gladly received and checked out - -
Thanks, byrond


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

Re-install the 64-bit driver.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

When you reinstalled Windows, did you add the printer in Control Panel, Devices and Printers as a networked printer? If not reinstall the printer using the cd and it should put in the 64 bit driver.


----------



## byrond (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks all - -
byrond


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Is this solved?


----------

